# Apache22 install problem



## vamos (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi, when I try to install Apache, I _ha_ve this problem







How can I fix it?


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 1, 2013)

First thing we need to know is which FreeBSD version you're using?

Also; do you have anything specific in /etc/make.conf by any chance?

Finally, just in case, have you been keeping your ports collection up to date using portsnap and either portmaster or portupgrade?


----------



## vamos (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm using FreeBSD 8.3 i386. Only 
	
	



```
PERL_VERSION=5.14.4
```
 *i*n /etc/make.conf. All ports has been update*d*.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 1, 2013)

Right, what is happening here is that devel/apr1 tried to compile databases/postgresql90-client and that failed for some reason. One way to bypass this problem is re-configuring devel/apr1 (by using `# make config` in the port directory) and then telling it not to use pgsql.

However, that's still a nasty hack because there is something not right here. The port should be able to build cleanly, I'm tempted to blame something in your environment for messing this up.

Have you rebuild Perl recently? The only thing I can think of right now.


----------



## jozze (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi!

FreeBSD 8.3 has reached EOL. Please upgrade to 8.4. Not all ports are guaranteed to build on legacy releases.


----------



## kpa (Jul 1, 2013)

Nope, 8.3 is still supported until April 30, 2014.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/index.html#sup

The error is really curious because it complains about a symbol that should be in the base system libraries, libc.so I think. Contact the port maintainer.


----------



## vamos (Jul 1, 2013)

I've not rebuil_t_ perl.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 1, 2013)

vamos said:
			
		

> I've not rebuil_t_ perl.


Then that might be a possible cause for your current problems, see /usr/ports/UPDATING. Recently (12/06/2013, or reference 20130612 in the file itself) Perl has been updated.

But if you simply updated this port using either portmaster or portupgrade then your system has become inconsistent because now you're using a new Perl version while some of the applications which use Perl have been compiled with references to the previous version. That's why it's important to rebuild Perl during the upgrade process:



> lang/perl5.12 has been upgraded from version 5.12.4 to 5.12.5
> lang/perl5.14 has been upgraded from version 5.14.2 to 5.14.4
> lang/perl5.16 has been upgraded from version 5.16.2 to 5.16.3
> 
> ...


Considering that you are indeed running Perl version 5.14.4 I can't help wonder if this isn't the cause of your current problems (referring not perse to Perl itself but to the upgrade process which sometimes requires more steps than merely installing a new port version).


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 13, 2013)

Greetings,

Definitive answer: You are experiencing a "symbol collision"; meaning; you're using two different versions of some library, and they're stepping on each other. This will continue to cause you grief, and the problems will quickly compound. Rendering your current system _completely useless_. There is only one solution; update/sync your system. There are a myriad of ports for exactly just such purposes. The best of which for your circumstance would be Portmaster -- portmaster(8). It requires nothing that the system doesn't have, and can reconcile the issue you are currently experiencing. Before you do anything; _do_ have a look at /usr/ports/UPDATING. There is information in there, that you will need to know before you take any further action(s). 

HTH

--chris


----------

